# Car leasing



## scuba81 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I will be moving with my wife and soon to be born child to Cyprus somehow in Q1 2013.
I need to review offers of car leasing but when I enter such phrase to Google it does not give me any satisfying results really..
Do you know of any car leasing companies in Cyprus?


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

The only one I can recall seeing adverts for is Astra Leasing. Their web site is:

Astra Leasing Home

Please note this is not a recommendation as I have never dealt with this company.

Pete


----------



## nowytarg (Mar 19, 2012)

We are are also moving but to Paphos at the end of december and are looking to rent a car on a long term basis. I think it is easier that way for a start.


----------



## scuba81 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks Pete, I did come across this company name before, they don't have too many brands on offer once you click on these though..
Nowytarg - I understand you are going for long term rental. Pls let me know what companies could offer that is Cyprus and is it really better than leasing?


----------



## nowytarg (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi sorry for taking me so long to reply...We have found few companies that offer long term car hire. We are looking to rent for the first 6 months of our stay..just in case we have to leave the island...hope not!  The best price we've been quoted is 350e/pm for a smallish car ( we are family of 4). The companies we tried: ctt-carhire, bookcypruscar, cyprusvillascypruscars, carshirecyprus
Hope this helps


----------

